# Your "Closet Of Misfit Songs": Songs You Don't Want Anybody To Know You Like



## PatriotFlamethrower

*Your "Closet Of Misfit Songs": Songs You Don't Want Anybody To Know You Like*

I would have to believe that everybody has some songs/music that you don't want anybody to know you like.

These could be songs that were panned by the critics, songs that other people find "off the wall" or too "sappy" or too "pop".

Here goes. I've opened my closet of "misfit songs", and here are two of my all-time favorites:


----------



## James m

Bon Jovi - Never Say Goodbye.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Squire was one of my favourite bassists. 

I suppose if I had to pick something it would be karma chameleon from culture club. When I was a very young lad that song came out along with do you really want to hurt me. They bring me back to those early years. I was probably 5 or 6 at the time. I later learned what real rock was and got into the I can't like this stuff cuz it's not cool phase. Acdc and the zep. But I could recite the song now if asked. Which I won't. Because I'm too cool for that.


----------



## jim-henscheli

I really really really really really really like you. - carly ray jenson. Dont hate;D


----------



## Maine-Marine




----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

TacticalCanuck said:


> Squire was one of my favourite bassists.
> 
> I suppose if I had to pick something it would be karma chameleon from culture club. When I was a very young lad that song came out along with do you really want to hurt me. They bring me back to those early years. I was probably 5 or 6 at the time. I later learned what real rock was and got into the I can't like this stuff cuz it's not cool phase. Acdc and the zep. But I could recite the song now if asked. Which I won't. Because I'm too cool for that.


I absolutely agree with you. Chris Squire was a LEGENDARY bassist. He was the glue that held the band YES together, through all of their many personnel changes. The world lost a great musician when Squire passed away a few months ago.

As for your "closet" songs, I have no comment. :-?

AC/DC, Zep, and Judas Priest are my 3 favorite "hard rock" bands, or "heavy metal" or "British steel" or whatever you want to call them.


----------



## Stick

"Inna-gadda-da-vida", Iron Butterfly.

"Time", Chambers Bros.

"Born in Chicago" Paul Butterfield Blues Band.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I like what I like. Don't care who knows.


----------



## Swedishsocialist

Roxett a swedish band  (I have met & spoken to the lead singer Per Gessle)

This is a song (the english version) from a band I do like a lot but dont let people know about 






And this one


----------



## Hemi45

Phil Collins "No Jacket Required" Album ... what can I say, I'm a child of the 80's


----------



## Moonshinedave

Like Jak said, I like what I like and don't care who knows it, but here's a song I get a kick out of:


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Hemi45 said:


> Phil Collins "No Jacket Required" Album ... what can I say, I'm a child of the 80's


That is a classic. Phil is a legend.


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## AquaHull

This was popular in my 'hood in the day. My Aunt could only play this music while Grandpa was at work, since he worked off Euclid st,the heart of the '67 riots


----------



## AquaHull

This was one of the Sunday "Breakfast Club"perennials


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Swedishsocialist said:


> Roxett a swedish band  (I have met & spoken to the lead singer Per Gessle)
> 
> This is a song (the english version) from a band I do like a lot but dont let people know about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one


Absolutely! I'm sure you know all about Roxette. I've always been a big fan of theirs. I know that Marie has been quite ill for a number of years, and that they are still very popular just about everywhere except the USA. Very cool that you got to meet Per in person.

Don't tell anybody, but I am a big fan of ABBA too!


----------



## Mish

Don't tell anyone, please!!!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Whenever I see a topic about what the best decade for music was, I usually think of the 80s first. Then I think of the 70s. Then I think of the 60s.

How can you pick your favorite decade of music between the 60s, 70s, and 80s? I was there for all three decades. There's so much good (and not so good) to be said about all three decades of music. 

I have always been a music history buff, so it's like asking me to pick which one of my children are my favorite.


----------



## Prepadoodle




----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

OK, my best kept secret is my strong belief that Motley Crue's "Dr. Feelgood" is one of the Top 10 best albums of the 80s.

It was their first album after they all got "clean", and it is their best album by far.

I'll also throw in the band Heart and their two multi-platinum mid-80s albums, "Heart" and "Bad Animals".


----------



## AquaHull

Nothing wrong with Ann or Nancy


----------



## AquaHull

Yup nice and clean machine


----------



## AquaHull

I had to be at this show. I went both nights


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## Stick

I like the Stones' cover of Ain't Too Proud To Beg.

Lately, I've been remembering:
Itsy Bitsy Teeny weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini;
One-eyed-One-Horned Flying Purple People Eater;
Ballad of the Bismarck;
That War of 1812 one..."We fired our cannon til the barrel melted down, so we grabbed an alligator and we fought another round. We filled his head with cannon balls and powdered his behind, and when we touched the powder off the gator lost his mind".

Put Your Head On My Shoulder (I was in third grade and madly in love with this little 2nd grader...).


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Elton John or Queen with Freddie Mercury.

In this day of gay marriage and all that, I figured the gay singers would get some props.

Elton John was HUGE when I was in high school. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road and all that. Great stuff! 

I never was much of a Queen fan, though. I will never understand what the hell Bohemian Rhapsody is supposed to be about.


----------



## Swedishsocialist

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Elton John or Queen with Freddie Mercury.
> 
> In this day of gay marriage and all that, I figured the gay singers would get some props.
> 
> Elton John was HUGE when I was in high school. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road and all that. Great stuff!
> 
> I never was much of a Queen fan, though. I will never understand what the hell Bohemian Rhapsody is supposed to be about.


or this gem  (great song)


----------



## Urinal Cake

Yummy yummy yummy, I got love in my Tummy- 1910 fruit Gum Company!!!!
And anything from the Bay City Rollers!
LMFAO


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

Urinal Cake said:


> Yummy yummy yummy, I got love in my Tummy- 1910 fruit Gum Company!!!!
> And anything from the Bay City Rollers!
> LMFAO


The version of Yummy, yummy, yummy I got love in my tummy that became a big hit was by The Ohio Express.

How about Chick-A-Boom by Daddy Dewdrop? Anybody remember that one?

I have been a HUGE fan of Three Dog Night my whole life. GREAT band!


----------



## Urinal Cake

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> The version of Yummy, yummy, yummy I got love in my tummy that became a big hit was by The Ohio Express.







Ohio Express and 1910 Fruitgum Company being on the same label (Buddah Records), traded their signature songs for the other band to sing. For 1910 Fruitgum Company, it was Yummy, Yummy, Yummy, and for Ohio Express, it was 1-2-3 Red Light.
Reply · 6


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

AquaHull said:


> I had to be at this show. I went both nights


I never have gotten the whole KISS phenomenon. They are the most successful garage band in history. Other than that, I have nothing positive to say about any of the band members, past or present.

If it wasn't for Gene Simmons promotional genius, KISS would have been on the garbage heap decades ago.

All of that makeup and platform shoes and fake spikes and fake blood has served it's purpose brilliantly.................it hides the fact that KISS really STINKS.


----------



## csi-tech

Prepadoodle said:


>


Very possibly the worst thing ever recorded. I loved Stewies version of this though. I also love Bill Shattner.


----------



## csi-tech

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I never have gotten the whole KISS phenomenon. They are the most successful garage band in history. Other than that, I have nothing positive to say about any of the band members, past or present.
> 
> If it wasn't for Gene Simmons promotional genius, KISS would have been on the garbage heap decades ago.
> 
> All of that makeup and platform shoes and fake spikes and fake blood has served it's purpose brilliantly.................it hides the fact that KISS really STINKS.


I bought into it hook, line and sinker. When I heard "walk this way" by Aerosmith I realized Kiss' music was sadly and unmistakably.........Terrible.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I absolutely agree with you. Chris Squire was a LEGENDARY bassist. He was the glue that held the band YES together, through all of their many personnel changes. The world lost a great musician when Squire passed away a few months ago.
> 
> As for your "closet" songs, I have no comment. :-?
> 
> AC/DC, Zep, and Judas Priest are my 3 favorite "hard rock" bands, or "heavy metal" or "British steel" or whatever you want to call them.


Glad i didnt say rick ashleys never gonna give you up.

Lmfao!!

I spun zep 4 more times than i can count. Along with iron maidens 7th son album the cukt electruc and man many others. A i said - childhood memories. I dont even own copies.

My fav song of all time is gotta be the wizard from uriah heep. Just embodies so much of how i see the world. More people should seek to free the world from fear and pain. Instead they revel in its creation (fear an pain) as a means to control.

Much like that girl/boy friend we all had that tried so hard to control you and you finally went screw this mess and wlked away to a brighter future. I hope one day we collectively walk away from the control structures we are imposed with and find a more harmonized way to peaceful coexistence.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> OK, my best kept secret is my strong belief that Motley Crue's "Dr. Feelgood" is one of the Top 10 best albums of the 80s.
> 
> It was their first album after they all got "clean", and it is their best album by far.
> 
> I'll also throw in the band Heart and their two multi-platinum mid-80s albums, "Heart" and "Bad Animals".


Ya bad animals got wore out on the cassette deck!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Americanism check!
Nothin' says American like Glenn Miller, here with the Army Air Force Band in 1943, or '44.
Johnny Desmond on tenor sax gets wound up about one minute in.


----------



## SDF880




----------



## tinkerhell

as long as we are sharing songs that we really like but don't generally admit to......check it out.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I would have to believe that everybody has some songs/music that you don't want anybody to know you like.


Yup!


----------



## bigwheel

Yall have some real odd taste in music.


----------



## Prepadoodle

These were the days when men had real fashion sense!


----------

